# 70w Mod



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/12/13)

Tft screen and 70w box mod.. hmm i see working cellphone mods on the near future 







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## iPWN (28/12/13)

The order list will be opening up soon , price is $300.00 though


----------



## Gizmo (28/12/13)

Wow that thing is awesome


----------



## Tom (28/12/13)

and, here is probably the watch in @Cape vaping supplies


----------

